# Anyone here have a nose ring and is it problematic with your tiel ripping it out?



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

I used to have a cute little diamond nose ring pictured below but after my tiel ripped it out of my nose several times (ouch!!!) so I removed it for good 2 yrs ago... plus I was bored of it. I actually hate jewelry and piercings, but I do like nose rings.

After seeing so many women with nose rings at my gym recently I started missing mine... I think it's super cute and want to re-pierce my nose again lol... but am worried my tiel is going to keep attacking it... anyone here have a nose ring as pictured below? I do the kissy face thing all the time with my tiel... I can only imagine what he will do to my nose when he see's that irresistible sparkling thing in it, yikes. 

Perhaps he will get bored of it, hopefully hehe


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

Never had a nose ring, and I got rid of my eyebrow piercing before I got Spooky (never healed right, boo). But I have copious amounts of ear piercings. When we first got Spooky, he would tug on them all the time and ripped out the ball of two of my captive bead rings. I had to tape up all my piercings for a while; he would try to investigate the tape but eventually got used to it and would listen when I told him "no" if he started to beak at my ears. Eventually I was able to take the tape off and he doesn't bother with them at all, despite spending most of his time on my shoulder. 

If I get any more piercings I'll be taping them up until they are goooood and heallllled before "introducing" them to Spooky's reach. That way, hopefully, he'll learn from investigating the tape and me telling him "no" to simply leave it alone.

Spooky also eventually learned to ignore my engagement ring, so now I can actually wear it at home, hahah. He does still fuss with unfamiliar jewelry and earrings/rings on other people.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Eee ouch .. all I can think of is that your tiel will be ripping out any nose stud you have in, or at least giving it a good pull.. that's what I think based on Maxi attacking my earrings (with much gusto!) and that one time she pulled off a bit of loose skin on my thumb (oouch!). I don't have a nose stud, but I really can't see Lil Rascal resisting the shiny allure of a nose stud if you have one


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Phoenix never goes for my piercings - where Miles will go for them any opportunity he gets. He'll lean in for a kiss and CHOMP! He usually misses and pinches the skin around them. It's quite painful and annoying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2015)

Well this is interesting, I just went to Claire's and wasted $5 buying several fake nose rings that are MUCH more sparkly than my real white diamond nose ring, put it on my nose, and Rascal didn't even try to bite it not even once!

I kept sticking my nose right in front of his face several times trying to make him interested in the super sparkly dot but he was not amused LOL. He couldn't care less about it. Sooooo super odd... he used to immediately attack the heck out of my nose ring and rip it out lightning fast it really hurt!!.... but now he couldn't care less about it... at all. Perhaps he knows it's a cheapo fake nose ring and not a real white diamond?? 

I suppose I'll find out when I get the real one again.... he could just have expensive taste in jewelry? Weirdo bird, I am almost insulted he doesn't like my fake nose ring hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2015)

LOL, this is ridiculous. Lil' Rascal just reached for my nose, I thought he was finally going for the fake "nose ring" I'm still wearing and thought aha!!!... but nope... he put his beak up my nose and plucked out a hair instead. It really hurt!! 

It looks like I'll be just fine when I get my nose ring... I just have to wax the hairs from my nose first. 

... and the stupid nose ring just fell off my nose. Throwing it away before my bird eats it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry to triple post in a row but I now have a headless bird who is no longer interested in sparkly nose rings 

What kind of pose is that?!?!?! That does not even look like a bird on my shoulder....


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a septum ring  Murray has pecked at it once or twice, but never really gone for it. She used to go at my labret like a pit bull, but mainly because it didn't hurt so I used to let her do it to make my little sister laugh  It wasn't that difficult to keep her away from my facial piercings all told.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a septum ring too. Coco (and Loki) like to pull on it but I don't let them. Coco can be quick though and sometimes he gets it, ouch haha. I think nose studs are cute and you should totally get one again, Juliet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

CharVicki said:


> I have a septum ring too. Coco (and Loki) like to pull on it but I don't let them. Coco can be quick though and sometimes he gets it, ouch haha. I think nose studs are cute and you should totally get one again, Juliet.


I am excited to get my nose stud again  ... but I am driving myself CRAZY because I suddenly cannot make up my mind if I want the nose ring to go in my left or right nostril. I have beauty mark underneath my left eye and thought it would look weird to put it on same side as beauty mark in my left nostril... but I almost actually like it better there. Arrrggggh... I have no idea and Lil' Rascal is no help! :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry, I know this is kind of off topic... but which side do you guys think I should get my nose diamond on? Same side of my face that has the beauty mark or opposite side? I cannot make up my mind and it's driving me totally crazy! 

I don't like the left side of my face because I have a ton of eye wrinkles around my left eye which is the side of my face that has the beauty mark unfortunately.

Here are 2 pics to compare. Those pics made me look much younger than I do in real life as it doesn't show all my wrinkles I have in real life, depressing! =) Rascal is no help with this decision! When I asked him... he just squats and takes a poop! My nose also leans slightly towards the right, if that makes a difference. Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Personally…for me the one with it on the opposite side to the beauty spot looks more balanced. Does Rascal have a preferred side he sits on, though…? Maybe have it on the other so he won't get tempted LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

vidchick said:


> Personally…for me the one with it on the opposite side to the beauty spot looks more balanced. Does Rascal have a preferred side he sits on, though…? Maybe have it on the other so he won't get tempted LOL



Thanks, I think I'm leaning for the right side opposite to the beauty mark also  Especially since I don't like the left side of my face it wouldn't make sense put more "stuff" on that side drawing attention to it. My mom on the other hand said it looks best on the same side as beauty mark since my nose is a little crooked and leans towards the right.... Rascal also always sits on my left shoulder when we're out and about.... I think I'm going to get it in my right nostril


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Opposite side if it were me


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

To the beauty mark I mean! I have one under my left eye too, but much closer to the eye...


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> Opposite side if it were me


Thanks, your responses are indeed helpful. It seems it's more popular to always get it on opposite side of beauty marks, so I guess that means my right nostril is the winner. I know in India they always usually prefer to pierce the left nostril, but I'm not Indian unfortunately. Wish I was! Such beautiful skin/hair they have. If I ever go to India they are going to think "stupid little white girl doesn't even know how to get nose pierced properly" lol.

If you watch youtube videos of nose piercings in India... holy smokes! They do not even wear gloves and it's done in such filthy conditions.

I will get my right nostril pierced this week!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> To the beauty mark I mean! I have one under my left eye too, but much closer to the eye...


I LOVE beauty marks  I must admit though I use a makeup pencil to darken mine otherwise you can barely see it! It's a slightly raised mole but it's not very pigmented.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi. I am a little late jumping in as I have been over on the conure forum since getting a GCC. I have a real diamond stud nose ring that is super sparkly and Taco and Tiki pays no attention to it. I does sit quite flush against my nose so that might be a factor since it doesn't stick out and tempt them.

I like on the right as well on you. I have mine on my right because I am right handed and figure it would make it easier to change jewellery on my right side. As well, my hair parts to the left so less busy on the right side for the nose ring.

Have fun with your piercing, I love mine and think its never too old to do it. I got mine at age 48


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Tacotielca said:


> Hi. I am a little late jumping in as I have been over on the conure forum since getting a GCC. I have a real diamond stud nose ring that is super sparkly and Taco and Tiki pays no attention to it. I does sit quite flush against my nose so that might be a factor since it doesn't stick out and tempt them.
> 
> I like on the right as well on you. I have mine on my right because I am right handed and figure it would make it easier to change jewellery on my right side. As well, my hair parts to the left so less busy on the right side for the nose ring.
> 
> Have fun with your piercing, I love mine and think its never too old to do it. I got mine at age 48




That's a good point. I'm also right handed. I'll be getting it in the right nostril this weekend. I think having a little sparkling diamond on the nose is super cute and I'm happy my tiel no longer wants to attack it!... it's like a sparkling beauty mark for the nose... I call it a nose sparkle  A couple women in their 60s at the gym I workout in have nose sparkles.... I really missed having one because it looked really cute on them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

I took Lil' Rascal to the tattoo shop yesterday. I didn't realize they don't allow birds but they were nice enough to let me stay a while and look at nose rings. I got my nose pierced today and it looks super cute!  
The previous nose ring I had was in the perfect spot, unfortunately it didn't leave a scar so this time the nose ring was placed slightly too high. It's my fault because I told them to pierce through the black dot I drew on my nose. It's too slight of an error, not worth removing and then re-piercing but it's still annoying! I hope it's only like this because it's swollen because I could have sworn the dot I practiced drawing many times was in good spot.


----------



## hailz8 (Jul 17, 2014)

YES! I have a tiny stud in my nose and my girls goes for it every time, if not that any jewelery I have on she loves playing with!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Juliet- I replied to your message but it didnt go though. Thought I post the info here so you would get it.

Hi. Sorry for the late reply. I got mine online from alluring body jewellery www.alluringbody.com. They have beautiful nose studs in VVS grade diamonds and 18k gold. You can custom measure your size and choose from post, L-shape, or screw. I got the 1.6 bezel in white gold and am in love with it. I bought it in screw however because I didn't want to lose such an expensive stud. Another company that I would order from, but haven't because I can't afford another diamond is bodymattersgold. I like that bodymattersgold has the bezel style for all the studs so you can choose a larger diamond in bezel if you wish. Alluring only has the 1.6 in bezel. Both companies have you tube videos. Have fun choosing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

Tacotielca said:


> Juliet- I replied to your message but it didnt go though. Thought I post the info here so you would get it.
> 
> Hi. Sorry for the late reply. I got mine online from alluring body jewellery www.alluringbody.com. They have beautiful nose studs in VVS grade diamonds and 18k gold. You can custom measure your size and choose from post, L-shape, or screw. I got the 1.6 bezel in white gold and am in love with it. I bought it in screw however because I didn't want to lose such an expensive stud. Another company that I would order from, but haven't because I can't afford another diamond is bodymattersgold. I like that bodymattersgold has the bezel style for all the studs so you can choose a larger diamond in bezel if you wish. Alluring only has the 1.6 in bezel. Both companies have you tube videos. Have fun choosing!



Hi, thanks for much for your reply. I'm not sure why the PM didn't go through... I just deleted all messages in my PM incase it's full and that's why it didn't go through maybe. It's so funny though, the 2 companies you just mentioned... one of them (alluringbody) I actually ordered a prong set tiny diamond nose bone several yrs ago but it didn't lay flat enough unfortunately, so I didn't like it at all and never wanted to wear it. 
I also found out about (bodymattersgold) a couple weeks ago on youtube  When I can afford it, I plan to but a bezel set diamond L-Shaped nose ring from bodymattersgold as I have nightmare of a time removing/putting in the screw shape LOL. Not sure what my problem is... but I have difficulties with the screw shape and the bone shaped one hurts like heck!! ... but I will buy a couple cheapo nose rings first to make sure I know what size etc I want before I waste money like last time... don't want to make that mistake again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

Tacotielca said:


> Juliet- I replied to your message but it didnt go though. Thought I post the info here so you would get it.
> 
> Hi. Sorry for the late reply. I got mine online from alluring body jewellery www.alluringbody.com. They have beautiful nose studs in VVS grade diamonds and 18k gold. You can custom measure your size and choose from post, L-shape, or screw. I got the 1.6 bezel in white gold and am in love with it. I bought it in screw however because I didn't want to lose such an expensive stud. Another company that I would order from, but haven't because I can't afford another diamond is bodymattersgold. I like that bodymattersgold has the bezel style for all the studs so you can choose a larger diamond in bezel if you wish. Alluring only has the 1.6 in bezel. Both companies have you tube videos. Have fun choosing!



I forgot to say, it's so confusing I have no idea what size post size etc I need to order from bodymattersgold and they measure their diamonds in PT instead of MM... I haveknow idea what PT is! I guess I'll have to investigate what on earth I need hehe  ... and if Lil' Rascal pulls it out of my nose and I lose it... he's in big trouble!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Yea I don't know of by heart how to convert either. I figured it out when I was looking a year ago, but have forgotten :-(. Post pics when you decide to buy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

Tacotielca said:


> Yea I don't know of by heart how to convert either. I figured it out when I was looking a year ago, but have forgotten :-(. Post pics when you decide to buy.


Shall do  I'm definitely going to buy some super cheapo ones first... because I have no idea if I want an L-Shape or Bone... from what I recall nose bones hurt like heck and I plan to remove it at least once or twice a week to clean it (so that I can exfoliate the skin around the pierced area and remove all the dead skin on my nose, sounds gross!) as piercings can get a little icky after a while which is why I permanently removed my ear cartilage piercing because I was never able to easily remove it myself to clean out piercing and it started to get stinky.... groooooosss.


----------



## (jordan (11 mo ago)

Charlotte said:


> I have a septum ring  Murray has pecked at it once or twice, but never really gone for it. She used to go at my labret like a pit bull, but mainly because it didn't hurt so I used to let her do it to make my little sister laugh  It wasn't that difficult to keep her away from my facial piercings all told.


Eee hurt... all I can think of is your tiel tearing out any nose stud you have in, or at the very least giving it a good tug... that's what I'm thinking based on Maxi attacking my earrings (with enthusiasm!) and pulling off a sliver of loose skin on my thumb (pain!). I don't have a nose stud, but I can't imagine Lil Rascal being able to resist the dazzling attraction of a nose stud if you do. I make an effort. Horizontal lip piercing is a rather uncommon type of lip piercing.


----------

